# non ho proprio voglia



## denicat

Come posso tradurre in inglese l'espressione italiana: "oggi non ho proprio voglia" e mi "da' fastidio"?


----------



## moodywop

denicat said:
			
		

> Come posso tradurre in inglese l'espressione italiana: "oggi non ho proprio voglia" e mi "da' fastidio"?


 
_Oggi non ho proprio voglia di studiare = I just don't feel like studying today_

_il suo comportamento mi dà fastidio = his behaviour bothers me/gets on my nerves/I find his behaviour annoying_


----------



## alahay

denicat said:
			
		

> Come posso tradurre in inglese l'espressione italiana: "oggi non ho proprio voglia" e mi "da' fastidio"?



oggi non ho proprio voglia = Today, I don't (really) feel like it (aspetta agli madrelingua pero')
oggi non ho proprio voglia di ... = Today, I don't (really) feel like ... 
mi da' fastidio = gives me the hump


----------



## TrentinaNE

alahay said:
			
		

> mi da' fastidio = gives me the hump


Is this current lingo?  I've never heard "gives me the hump" in this (or indeed any) context!

Io dirrei "it bugs me."   

Elisabetta


----------



## alahay

It doesn't look like it's made it to the East Coast yet! 

Anyone heard this expression before?


----------



## ElaineG

alahay said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like it's made it to the East Coast yet!
> 
> Anyone heard this expression before?


 
No.

Direi: "it bugs me," "it gets on my nerves," or a bit stronger "gets on my last nerve."


----------



## TrentinaNE

alahay said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like it's made it to the East Coast yet!


Or it hasn't crossed 20+ years of generation gap.  

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Or it hasn't crossed 20+ years of generation gap.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Well, I'm pretty much drowning in the middle of the gap between you and Alahay, and I haven't heard it, but earlier posts on the EO forum report that "gives me the hump" is a BE saying.


----------



## Cam77

We say 'i've got the hump with him' rather than someone giving you the hump.  A more common phrase is 'he is doing my head in'  .  Has anyone else heard of that, or is it just us youngsters who use it?  

Cam


----------



## ElaineG

> 'he is doing my head in'  .


 
When I lived in Scotland, we said "doing my head in", but my male friends would say (I never got comfortable with it) "doing my tits warn: ) in" to mean the same thing.


----------



## Cam77

....more like 'he is getting on my tits' which is getting on my nerves but slang.  I was going to put that but didnt want to offend  .


----------



## islandspaniels

OK here is a cute one, (common around here)..Damn, that guy is really "knocking me off my branch" = messing with me head


----------



## sweet_cate

tipo che è domenica.. una persona a caso (io.. per esempio del tutto casuale... ) deve pulire la cucina.. ma nello stesso tempo ha anche una gran voglia di rimanere a letto a poltrire un po'..

Come posso dire in un buon, corretto, inglese..

"Non ne ho proprio voglia" ?


----------



## max63

Mi verrebbe da dire  "I really don't feel like cleaning the kitchen" ma non ne sono sicuro


----------



## ElaineG

max63 said:
			
		

> Mi verrebbe da dire "I really don't feel like cleaning the kitchen" ma non ne sono sicuro


 

"I really don't feel like"/"I really don't want to"/"I have absolutely no desire to" (stronger)

P.S. I should have added that the first, Max's version, takes "cleaning", as he correctly phrased it; the next two require an infinitive:

I really don't want to clean the kitchen...
I have no desire to clean .....


----------



## max63

ElaineG said:
			
		

> "I really don't feel like"/"I really don't want to"/"I have absolutely no desire to" (stronger)


 
Wow! This means that my English is not so bad! Thanks Elaine


----------



## You little ripper!

You could also say, _I really can't be bothered....._


----------



## sweet_cate

ElaineG said:
			
		

> "I really don't feel like"/"I really don't want to"/"I have absolutely no desire to" (stronger)


 
Grazie a te e molte grazie anche a max63...

ma se lo dovessi dire per indicare solo un caso di svogliatezza e di pigrizia totale?

L'esempio della cucina era solo un esempio..

che mi dite in caso io volessi solo dire.. 

"dovrei alzarmi dal letto ma non ne ho proprio voglia.." ?

Così in generale dico, come se uno a caso (sempre io insomma..) non avesse proprio voglia di far niente in assoluto perchè non ha voglia di fare nient'altro che sdormicchiare per esempio ..

Spero che sia contemplata quest'eventualità psicologica anche in inglese...


----------



## sweet_cate

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> You could also say, _I really can't be bothered....._


 
sì?

I really cant' be bothered from cleaning up the house today..

potrebbe andare?  

o faccio ridere?


----------



## Sorsha

Io direi come Charles:

" I really can't be bothered" -> "I really can't be bothered to clean the house today".

Anzi, l'ho detto stamattina: "I really can't be bothered to go to work"


----------



## You little ripper!

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> sì?
> 
> I really cant' be bothered from cleaning up the house today..
> 
> potrebbe andare?
> 
> o faccio ridere?


_I really can't be bothered cleaning the house today.
_Actually, you could include_ up _but it sounds better without.


----------



## sweet_cate

Sorsha said:
			
		

> Io direi come Charles:
> 
> " I really can't be bothered" -> "I really can't be bothered to clean the house today".
> 
> Anzi, l'ho detto stamattina: "I really can't be bothered to go to work"


 

Bon!

Approved then!  

*I really can't be bothered to clean the house today*.


----------



## sweet_cate

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _I really can't be bothered cleaning the house today._
> Actually, you could include_ up _but it sounds better without.


 
mannaggia ...   ho sbagliato "n' ata vota.. " (non cercatelo, è dialetto..)

allora, lo riscrivo eh? 

*I really can't be bothered cleaning the house today.*

*QUESTA VOLTA E' CORRETTO.. dai!!  *


----------



## Sorsha

Andava bene anche prima:

"I really can't be bothered to clean.."  / "I really can't be bothered cleaning..." - è uguale


----------



## You little ripper!

Sorsha said:
			
		

> Andava bene anche prima:
> 
> "I really can't be bothered to clean.."  / "I really can't be bothered cleaning..." - è uguale


 
 I personally prefer, _I really can't be bothered cleaning_ but that's a personal choice.  Both are acceptable.


----------



## sweet_cate

Sorsha said:
			
		

> Andava bene anche prima:
> 
> "I really can't be bothered to clean.." / "I really can't be bothered cleaning..." - è uguale


 
ok, grazie.

l'infinito e il gerundio, che si possono usare aletrnativamente come sostantivi, sono altri 2 misteri mistici della lingua inglese.


----------



## Hide

Un modo di dire molto usato a livello colloquiale, molto informale è: "can't be arsed to ....."


----------



## ElaineG

Hide said:
			
		

> Un modo di dire molto usato a livello colloquiale, molto informale è: "can't be arsed to ....."


 
Solo in BE; non l'ho mai sentito in AE.


----------



## TrentinaNE

> "dovrei alzarmi dal letto ma non ne ho proprio voglia.." ?


In the context of wanting to remain in bed, I might also say "I just can't bring myself to [do it]." This wording conveys the impression that one lacks the energy and desire to do something that s/he knows should be done. I have mornings like that.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Hide

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Solo in BE; non l'ho mai sentito in AE.



Ecco perchè non mi capivano...


----------



## sweet_cate

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> In the context of wanting to remain in bed, I might also say "I just can't bring myself to [do it]." This wording conveys the impression that one lacks the energy and desire to do something that s/he knows should be done. I have mornings like that.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
I got the idea.


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Solo in BE; non l'ho mai sentito in AE.


I've never heard "can't be arsed to...." but it is listed in Google 114,000 times.


----------



## Hide

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I've never heard "can't be arsed to...." but it is listed in Google 114,000 times.


Sicuramente è il modo di dire più diffuso in UK


----------



## You little ripper!

Hide said:
			
		

> Ecco perchè non mi capivano...


They probably thought you meant something vulgar.


----------



## You little ripper!

This link doesn't say whether it is an American, English or Australian expression.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cant+be+arsed


----------



## ElaineG

Well, "arse" is always BE, and maybe AuE, not AE.  Plus, at least one of the Urban Dictionary definitions gives itself away as BE: "I can't be arsed to go to uni" ("uni" is _very_ BE).


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Well, "arse" is always BE, and maybe AuE, not AE. Plus, at least one of the Urban Dictionary definitions gives itself away as BE: "I can't be arsed to go to uni" ("uni" is _very_ BE).


I didn't think about "arse" not being American. It's used in the U.K. and Australia. I've not heard the expression as I said earlier, but that doesn't mean its not used here. I would agree with Elaine that it's probably British.


----------



## XiaoYue

Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto.
Vorrei sapere quali sono i miglior modi per rispondere negativamente a un invito (di gioco per esempio); espressioni quali "non ho voglia" "non mi va ora" come diventano in inglese? Spesso rispondo con "no mood" ma mi da più senso di negazione non propriamente gentile, infatti spesso mi chiedono se sono arrabbiato.

Grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

XiaoYue said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto.
> Vorrei sapere quali sono i miglior modi per rispondere negativamente a un invito (di gioco per esempio); espressioni quali "non ho voglia" "non mi va ora" come diventano in inglese? Spesso rispondo con "no mood" ma mi da più senso di negazione non propriamente gentile, infatti spesso mi chiedono se sono arrabbiato.
> 
> Grazie


XiaoYue, _I'm not in the mood_ is perfectly acceptable and does not sound rude in English. There are many other expressions you can use such as, _I don't feel like it/ I don't want to/ I can't be bothered._ The last one is probably not as polite as the others.


----------



## XiaoYue

So fast, very exhaustive.
Thank you very much Charles Costante!


----------



## DiFossa

In English, one can also say:

Unfortunately, I am unable to attend
I cannot accompany you.  
I'm not up for...
I don't feel like/up to... doing something
I'll pass on doing something

In Italiano, si puo`dire:

No, temo di no
Non sono in vena di...
Non ho voglia di...


----------



## You little ripper!

XiaoYue said:
			
		

> So fast, very exhaustive.
> Thank you very much Charles Costante!


You're welcome. I think DiFossa's list is even more exhaustive than mine.


----------



## XiaoYue

Thank you kindly DiFossa.


----------



## Max.89

Some time ago I was going to post this question,but afterward I changed my mind thinking I found the correct answer.
Which are the ways to translate "non ne ho voglia"?
The dictionary suggests lust for,feel like,feel of.
My questions are:
How do you English people use them in colloquial language?
Which are the most used?
Obviously,I did some attempts:

I really don't lust for go out tonight.(I'm not lust maybe?)
I'm not feel to go out tonight.
I'm not feel of swimming (-ing form or not?) now.

They are some doubts I'd like to remove.
Thanks in advance.

PS:Is some time ago correct for "qualche tempo fa"?


----------



## Max.89

I've made a mistake,I wanted to post in Italian-English only.
Please shift this topic.


----------



## shamblesuk

_Non ne ho voglia_ si può rendere come _I don't feel like (doing something)._

I really don't feel like going out tonight
I don't feel like going swimming.

Qualche altro:

I don't fancy...(colloq)
I'm (just) not in the mood to...


----------

